# "Silence" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 25, 2019)

I must now very awkwardly break the silence. Our winning entry, *Beneath the Sacristy Carpet*, was written by moi. Doing this particular task is always so uncomfortable for me, ugh. 

I will receive this month's Laureate, and have the distinct honor of selecting our next prompt. I implore you all in advance to prepare yourselves and find it in your hearts to forgive whatever mess I come up with. 


Thanks to all who voted for me, your opinions are deeply cherished. Being Catholic, I should have had a little more respect than to post it on Palm Sunday, I regret doing so, but what's done is done. I do believe I feel hellfire scorching my back, lol...I think. Thanks so much, guys!

*

And now I invite you all to break your own silence and share whatever comments/critiques or "Likes" you may have been withholding in the voting thread*.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 25, 2019)

It was a piece that connected with the readers.  Well penned, well earned.

- D.


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 25, 2019)

I cannot remain silent in the presence of such a fabulously penned poem... congratulations... you wield an awesome pen....


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 25, 2019)

Great Job, CD, you deserve the win.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 26, 2019)

Blushing here. Wonderful words from a trio of folks whose chops I very much respect. Danke, dear peers.


----------



## meegads (Apr 26, 2019)

Absolutely beautiful!  Literally gave me the shivers.  Painful and dark yet oddly enjoyable.  Really, really well done!


----------



## jenthepen (Apr 26, 2019)

Excellent poem! Well done, CD. =D>


----------



## Gumby (Apr 27, 2019)

Well done, sis! One of my favorites of yours, penned as only you can do.  Congratulations!


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 27, 2019)

meegads said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Literally gave me the shivers.  Painful and dark yet oddly enjoyable.  Really, really well done!



Dearest meegads, I’m quite tempted to print this out and hang on my fridge,lol. There’s a big ol’ grin on my face, which is rare, and you put it there. Much obliged, dear.

Huge hugs for my ladies fair whose opinions I cherish. Thank you so much, Jen and Sis.


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 27, 2019)

Yes, I enjoyed it very much - a worthy winner, CD.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 29, 2019)

What a fortunate soul am I to have yet another poet whose prowess I admire come forth to share such kind words. Danke dear Phil.


----------



## TuesdayEve (May 3, 2019)

I’m a little late, but Congratulations Lisa!!!


----------



## toddm (May 8, 2019)

very late to the party, was out of town - but congrats Lisa!


----------

